# Freaking Gala Puppies!!!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:crazy:

These pups are just too darn smart for their own good!!!! They are 5 weeks old but yesterday I came out of the computer room to find one of the males running loose in the house!  I was like.. what the heck?!!! How in the world?!!! Impossible!!!
He not only climbed out of the whelpbox, which is over a foot tall but managed to get out of the x-pen!!!! :crazy:

I picked him up and put him back in the whelpbox and watched him do it again!!! He climbs over the whelpbox wall and then pushes himself (determined little sucker!) through between the whelpbox and the x-pen which are pushed together by chairs and a very heavy tool box!! I could not believe my eyes!!! :crazy:

Then I watched a second pup try the same thing!!! Why? Why do Gala puppies always have to be such escape artists?!!!! :help: :headbang:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Then I watched a second pup try the same thing!!! Why? Why do Gala puppies always have to be such escape artists?!!!!


It's that little talked about or studied Houdini gene.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Is it bad that this just makes me want one? I think you need to add a clause to your contract that buyers must sign up for the forum and keep us updated on their antics.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Might I add...

This thread is useless without pictures!

EDIT: I found my own pictures. I am dying of the cute!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know!!! I want to relive what I went through with their mom  through her babies!!! Although, hmmm, do I really?  :rofl:

Last I heard from Branca's mom (Gala's mini me daughter from her first litter) is that she keeps them on their toes!! :rofl: :rofl: I need to ask her for updated pictures!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Deathmetal said:


> Might I add...
> 
> This thread is useless without pictures!
> 
> EDIT: I found my own pictures. I am dying of the cute!


Yes, pictures would really help us get a sense of their mischievousness...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Deathmetal said:


> Might I add...
> 
> This thread is useless without pictures!


Or video!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh! And thank goodness we no longer have an automatic ice maker or I may have found the puppy trying to reach for it!!! :rofl: :rofl: Gala trying to guide him from her crate. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya, the lack of video of the cute puppies on your site is making me sad 

How do you find schutzhund training with a trouble maker like these guys? haha


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, I thought about video taping it, might do it tonight when I get home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha! nice.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Gosh, I can so picture Gala lining her babies up around your fridge with the ice maker.. "now children, this is a special lesson.... watch closely.."


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh you bet she would!!! :rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL!  Jenna has the Houdini gene. One day I was in the back at the petsmart groomers helping them with one of the others, when this small white thing comes crashing into my leg, I am thinking poodle -- nope Jenna full of soap. And she was that way the whole time she was a puppy. I would have to warn them, she is an escape artist, and more than once she was seen tearing through the grooming section when they did not believe me. 

Her puppies learned that if two or three of them leaned on the fence (x-pen), it would bend down and they could walk right out. I had to get creative to contain the little monsters.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

smart dog you've got there


----------

